# We lost Timber



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

10 1/2 months old is too early to lose a companion to the horrible disease called chronic renal failure. Timber lost his fight last Thursday, only a month after being diagnosed. We did everything we could think of. We even took him to Portland to be hooked up to their CRRT (continuous renal replacement treatment). It's like dialysis. But his kidney was just too damaged. We discussed taking him to one of the veterinary colleges for surgery, but even then the prognosis was not good. We decided to bring him home and spend his last couple of days telling him how much we love him and how much joy, love, happiness and laughter he brought to our lives.

I just wanted you to know a little bit about the puppy I knew and loved. He came to us as a big, chubby, ball of fur with the hugest feet I've ever seen and instantly hit it off with his big sisters (Sasha - 11yrs and Ally - 8yrs - both GSDs also). He was a stinker. There isn't a piece of furniture or doorframe in this house that doesn't have teeth marks. He chewed up my cell phone, the cordless phone, the remotes, you name it. I always knew when he had something he wasn't supposed to have, because he'd run by me as fast as he could. He knew he was being bad.









Everyone he met instantly fell in love with him, even people he didn't meet in person, but watched him grow up through my pictures on flickr. His huge dangling tongue, his one floppy ear that never stood, his huge feet, his long tail. Everything about him was endearing. If you look up joy in the dictionary, it should have his picture.

He was the funniest dog I ever met and quite literally, made me laugh out loud every single day. Whether it be the way he tilted his head back and forth with his tongue hanging out the side or just the silly expressions on his face. He loved for me to put his Kong on his head. He'd hold still, staring up at it for a few seconds, flip it off his head and catch it. Then drop it in my lap to do it again and again. He played chase and catch the ball every single day and could never get enough. When he got his first bath, he thought it was so cool. That night, at 1:00 am mind you, I wake up to a "thump, thump, thump, thump". He's in the bathroom, jumping in and out of the tub with a huge grin on his face. He was quite pleased with himself.

He followed me everywhere, even in the middle of the night. If I got up, he'd instantly pop up, yawn, stretch and sleepily follow me. Even curling up under the bathroom sink if that's where I was going. 

He was known by many names: Timber, Timbo, Timberoo, Timbuktoo, the Timbernator, Monkey, Monkeyboy, Monk Monk and pretty much came to all of them. He loved his kiddy pool on hot days.

He was just something special in so many ways and it's so wrong that he was taken this way. I've spent the majority of the last 4 days crying hysterically. Everywhere I look in this house, reminds me of him and I can't believe he's gone. It's so unfair. I can't sleep, I can't eat and most of the time I can't breathe. This has hit me to my core. I couldn't have loved him anymore if I'd given birth to him myself. He was my child, my friend, my protector, my little comedian and I will never get over his loss.

If you haven't given up on me and have read this whole thing, thank you. Thank you for letting me tell his story so you'd know who he really was. He was more and deserved more then this horrible disease.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Here is his thread from the health section-there is an adorable picture of him-showing exactly what she describes-he made me smile just seeing him. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1150120&page=0&fpart=1

I am really sorry. That doesn't express it well enough. Just a puppy boy, so sweet...heartbreaking.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm sooo sorry! He sounds like a wonderful pup who will be with you always!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your pain and your loss. RIP Timber. What a great tribute you wrote.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss & pain.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh Cindy - I am so sorry... Not only for you and your family, but for this precious boy who was far too young to leave.

What a beautiful tribute you wrote to Timber...


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh.....my heart goes out to you. I'm crying just reading about him. What a special dog he was and what great memories you have. But I know that doesn't take the place of having him with you.....


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I was so hoping he'd be able to pull thru. Kidney failure is very hard to go thru and I'm sorry Timber and your family had to go thru it. 

I'm sorry.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Oh my.... I'm SO sorry! Poor little guy. 
I'm so sorry you have to go through losing your baby, it's so sad








RIP sweet, silly Timber.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Timber was way too young.







Timber


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry, not fair, not fair, such a beautiful guy. I understand how hard this is for you.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Timber. What a special boy he was and what a wonderful Angel







he has now become. He will always be watching over you. That kind of love never dies.


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read about your loss...


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my Gus to renal failure. I cried reading your post. Your timber was much too young. I hope that time can help ease your pain. He will always be with you, always in your heart.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Cindy, I'm so very sorry. My compassion and heart goes out to you and your family at this time. Timber knew how very deeply loved he was. Rest well, sweet Timber.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

What a wondeful tribute. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Cindy. He was a beautiful, sweet boy who was very lucky to have been a member of your family--even though it was for far too short of a time. Rest in peace, sweet Timber.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss









R.I.P. Timber


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, My thoughts and prayers are with you. He was adorable!


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. Timber was lucky to share his too short life with you. RIP Timber.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What a lovely tribute to an incredible dog. I'm so sorry for your loss. Having lost Kai at a young age I understand just how difficult this is.







to you and to your family. 

Take good care,


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my heart goes out to all of you, how very sad, but know this puppy had the best life with you possible..((
diane


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

I am a firm believer in the fact that these animals dont accidently come in and out of our lives. I know this is heart wrenching and there is no way I would want to trade you places. Just seems that with all the other litter mates not making it, and somehow he survived to find you, it was a kismet situation. He was an angel that walked daily with you for a few months and now will stand guard for you and your family in spirit. You loved and the loss is overwhelming and so unfair, he would not have traded one moment to be anywhere but with you. There is so many things we have to worry about with these gentle giants. I say giant, not in size, but spirit and love they give. Hopefully your journey through this might spare one other pet/owner from having to experience this. Somehow, somewhere, Timber had a job to do and a message to get across. He must have very special to be called home so early. In working with the handicap I have learned that these very special souls are not a burdance to their families, they are actually "placed" with very special people to watch over them and take care of them. What a special person you must be to have been given the gift of caregiver for this obviously special boy. I pray that you will find peace and comfort and that the pain eases from your soul and you can remember the love and joy you both gave and recieved. God bless.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my gosh I am so sorry! 

10 1/2 months is too early, he was just a puppy.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I know of NO words to make the pain any less. But what I am going to say I hope stays with you and your family.

Timber was so lucky to have you as his family, he was loved and cared for and never a thought of discarding him like so many people do to ill pets. You made what life he had secure, fun and full of love and that is all that was in the cards for all of you.

There will never be another Timber but some day when the times is right for you I hope you find that special pup with the long lolling tongue and that silly expression that will make you realize Timber sent you another one to love.

Val


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I saw the title and almost couldn't read it. Cindy you did wonderful things for Timber - you taught him about life and he taught you too. Remember the good days, his goofy smile and that wonky ear. He'll be with you forever....until you meet again.








Timber :*(


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hugs from us Cindy and rest in peace Timber.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I know how you feel MY Cesar died at 8 months suddenly. THE people here were so supportive. I'M SO sorry! it is especially hard when they are young.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss...what a tragedy.









I wish there was something to say, but I know only time will heal your pain. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I am sorry too. Just a baby boy, way too young to be taken away from you.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Timber was lucky to have found someone who truly appreciated him. His life was too short but it sounds like it was a wonderful life. I am sorry he wasn't with you for many more years.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Cindy,
Please accept my heartfelt sympathy as you process your grief. Until this moment I had no idea that Timber was so ill. It broke my heart to read of his passing, and I know that it must feel like the end of the world for you right now. If there is anything I can do to help, please let me know...you are not far from me so I could be there in a jiffy. (((Hugss)))

R.I.P sweet Timber


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. May we all be as lucky to know the love of a dog like Timber. Timber will always be with you in spirit and memory. Remember him as the goofy boy that he was.


----------



## ddcha (Jul 2, 2008)

I am so very sorry..I know that words cannot express how sorry I truly am..but knowing that Timber was loved and cared for the entire short life that he had should bring you peace in your heart.


Debbie


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry, he sounds like a very special boy. I felt the same way when we lost Dena at 4 years old, it was not fair and we were cheated, SHE was cheated, out of the time we should have had together.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I am so so so sorry for your loss







I type this with tears in my eyes, you are right, it's just not fair!!!!







Life just never seems fair and I, myself, am pretty sick of it







I lost my mom this year and she was the sweetest, most beautiful and wonderful person on the planet, and it's not fair that she had to suffer so much. 

I guess we just have to put it in the hands of God and trust that there is a reason for all that goes on here and that one day we will understand that reason and be at peace with all that we had to suffer here. My heart goes out to you and I truly believe that Timber is in a much better place and you will see him again someday. ((((huggssss))))


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

I know I had already posted on this but I cant stop thinking about you, how much you are hurting and the loss of this angel. I wanted to stop in once more tonight to make sure you knew there were ppl thinking about you and grieving with you even though we may not know each other. Just sending good wishes and hugs your way. I agree with StarryNite and words of wisdom from my mother. Sometimes we cant understand and that hurts more then anything. We question why and if we had that answer, we think we would be able to handle the pain. You just have Let go and Let god!


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you all so very much.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm so sorry about your loss of Timber. It must be even more heartbreaking to lose them at such a young age. RIP little boy


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> What a wonderful story. I am so sorry for your loss of so a special boy. Renal disease @ such a young age is terrible. Cherish your memories of this sweet boy.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Others have expressed so well everything I could think to say. I am so so sorry for your loss! Bless his little soul!


----------

